
How Google eats a business whole - scarmig
https://theoutline.com/post/1399/how-google-ate-celebritynetworth-com
======
pixl97
I can't find the quote I'm looking for (on google ironicly), but my
approximation should do well enough.

"To neglect selling to Walmart is to invite death. Selling to Walmart is to
embrace it"

This is from a CEO of a large manufacture that was stating by Walmart's size,
if your competitor sold to Walmart they could grow huge almost instantly and
push you out of the market with economies of scale. The problem with Walmart
is they want constantly lower prices. After growing huge and profitable with
them, could find yourself going out of business very easily. Even worse, if
Walmart dropped your product for any reason, you have a huge amount of
production and no market for it.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/47593/wal-mart-you-dont-
know](https://www.fastcompany.com/47593/wal-mart-you-dont-know)

Google is the new version of Walmart.

------
tahabi
I am personally of the opinion that it is unethical for Google to strip these
websites of the traffic (and revenue) they deserve by co-opting content that
they have, in many cases, spent decades curating. If the websites have
terrible design or too many ads, users should inform the website owner
organically by choosing not to visit the site, but for Google to abuse their
market position in this manner is wrong, I believe.

